# Jack Plate on 1996 Fin and Feather, 30 Tohatsu 4-stroke electric trim



## FloridaFrank1992 (Dec 3, 2020)

I bought an older skiff about a year ago (pictured below). Really been enjoying it, but struggling getting where I want to at times and as you can see in the picture with it trimmed down it really kills my draft. I think a jack plate will help me out and I wanted to get some advice on what to get, how to install, what will fit my engine/boat, competitive prices. etc. 

Boat: 1996 Fin and Feather 16 foot skiff center console 
Outboard: 30 Tohatsu 4-stroke electric trim

After brief research, I was thinking about just getting a fixed jack plate, I have been of the ideology that less moving parts is better. I am relatively handy with install and have some buddies who can help. Slightly limited on heavy equipment like lifts, but may be able to make it work. Open to thoughts on whatever, but I want to keep my costs and maintenance low and just get idea of what direction to go in. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If your motor is already as high as it can be raised and you still have good performance, then a fixed jack plate or transom extension brackets may help. Lifts should be no problem with a 30 hp. Put a wood block under the skeg and use the trailer jack to raise/lower the transom. While it's unbolted or un-clamped from the transom, support the motor with straps or from the lifting ring (if installed) connected to a strong overhead beam or even a tree limb.


----------



## FloridaFrank1992 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks for information. 

How do I determine if it is going to fit my rig? Is it one size fit all outboards? I am trying to research what will fit with little luck. 

I am looking at this one. Looks simple, yet gets me a little lift. Thoughts?









Amazon.com : T-H Marine JP-4FA-DP Hi-Jacker Fixed Jack Plate - 4" : Boat Jack Plate : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : T-H Marine JP-4FA-DP Hi-Jacker Fixed Jack Plate - 4" : Boat Jack Plate : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

If your motor isn't a clamp on style, then it should have the standard BIA bolt pattern that pretty much any new outboard has. Being it has tilt and trim I can almost guarantee it has the BIA bolt pattern.


----------



## FloridaFrank1992 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------

